# Make Money Taking Pictures



## Raymond Moraez (Apr 26, 2009)

I just thought that there may be some individuals who might be interested in an e-book that will help them to make money from selling pictures. I apologize if my post came across the wrong way. I have deleted the original post​ 
I wish you all luck in whatever it is your trying to accomplish!​


----------



## Munky (Apr 26, 2009)

*Spam?*


----------



## JHolt (Apr 26, 2009)

ewww spam get it off get it off all smelly and stuff :lmao:


----------



## daviddoten (Jan 17, 2010)

guys, if you arent interested in this fine. But if you want to try to make some easy money with your photos, you can here: Freelance Photography Jobs - Photographers Wanted!


----------

